# Need help calculating time w/ breaks and shift differential



## veronicasarco (Jan 30, 2009)

I designed a time card and need help designing formulas to calculate the time correctly. My work uses the following tenths system to round to the nearest tenth of an hour. 
0 minutes=.0 
1-6=.1 
7-12=.2 
13-18=.3 
19-24=.4 
25-30=.5 
31-36=.6 
37-42=.7 
43-48=.8 
49-54=.9 
55-00=1.0 
m 
There is also shift differential pay from 7 pm through 12 am. I need to be able to end up with two different calcutations for number of hours worked. I need hours worked before 7 pm and hours worked after 7pm. 

The time card has slots for two meal breaks that are deducted from hours worked (sometimes we work long day). 

The problem that I have run into is getting a formula to deduct the meal break from the correct before or after 7 pm hours. I cannot figure out a formula that would indicate that the minutes of the meal break that occur up until 6:59 pm should be subtracted from the before 7 pm hours worked and the the minutes of the meal break that occur after 7:00 pm should be subtracted from the after 7 pm hours worked. 

Can you help????? Please! 

I am not concerned with the fact that on occassion the tenths system we use combined with the before 7pm and after 7pm doesn't always reflect the exact amount of time worked. For example, if an employee works 7:15 am to 7:15 pm, using our tenths system they would get paid 11.9 hours for the 11 hours and 45 minutes prior to 7pm and .3 hours for the 15 minutes worked after 7 pm. This comes to a total of 12.1 hours for what would only be 12 hours if we did not have to split the times due to the shift differential. This is the system I have to work with. Please make my year and help!  Yes, this is how I am feeling right about now!!

I can email an example of the worksheet I am using if it would help. Please email me at _removed by admin_. Thank you,


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Two things:

Please do not post the same question more than once.  Clarifications. follow-ups, and bumps should all be posted to the original thread.  Duplicates are locked or deleted.

Second, it is not a good idea to post your email address on public forums unless you really, really like getting SPAM (SPAMBOTS patrol public forums looking for email addresses).

Here a few links with Forum Rules and Posting Guidelines:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99490

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127080


----------

